# VIZSLA MATH



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

2moro+16 degrees temp+2 inches of new snow+40 pheasents+6 freinds+80 acres+PIKE=FUN!!!!--------
? how much do birds cost in your area-here in central KY we pay $9/pheasent $7/chucker $3.5/quail--good thing is this year we have a ton of wild quail 2 hunt


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Cheap preserve pheasants here in Michigan would be $57 for 3 birds. $25/bird is average. I don't recall seeing your quoted that low here, and I've been chasing bird dogs for 30+ years.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Aimless1, whereabouts are you in Michigan? We are in Macomb, near Detroit.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

FYI-JAKE-I buy whole sale-contrack 400 birds club does 1000-breeder sends over 5000 birds to retailers in your state-30 yrs chashing birds still a pup-LOL I am old-have a great new year and come to KY for cheap birds


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

jakeersmomma, I'm over on the west side of Grand Rapdis.

r e mccraith, I already come down to Kentucky the first Saturday of May most years. Certainly not out of the question to include a bird hunt ;D. Even the club I belong to charges $20/pheasant, and of course they buy wholesale as well.

Post pics of your hunt so we can all enjoy it.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Had a great hunt 2day-hunted with a4yrold &3yrold GSP's of the 36 birds we got PIKE pointed 29(VIZSLAS RULE)sorry no pics-right arm in cast and left hand has no clue how camera works-Get my birds from TWO TOMS in Lebanon KY-he raises 40K+ birds a year and was soldout last month-bird brokers mainly in Texas buy 5K at a time-they had 2buy 2K from out of state and charged $12/pheasent if you were not under contract-Aimless do U come to KY for Derby?-Remember Kentucky home of fast horses and FASTER women-got 200 quail last week for club and can not find anymore closer than 5hrs a way-bird breeders must of had a great year!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

pheasants go for 15 - 20 around here in eastern ontario. 

Anyone near here know of ay preserves open through the winter, im having withdrawls already!!!!!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Y'all have expensive birds in Michigan  !! No pheasant here in SC, but I would love to have Pumpkin on pheasant some day....even if only so I can get a couple feathers for my straw hats & wreaths! Quail are $ 3.25-3.50.
Happy hunting


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep, attend the Run for the Roses most years. My wife just informed me we may have lost our tickets so I'm not sure what that means. So, are you a Kentucky Colonel RE?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

aimless-yes I am a KY Colonel-started out as a private and worked my way up through the ranks LOL


----------

